# .



## Niruki (1/6/20)

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## alex1501 (1/6/20)

Niruki said:


> So one of the bottles of concentrates leaked (Turkish Delight)
> These things happen so I'm not too bothered about it.



Just give them a call, have your order number handy and tell them what happened. They will send you another one.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/6/20)

I'm sure that they will send you another one @Niruki . They have a good reputation with that type of thing. If you are not in a hurry you could ask them to send the replacement when nic is allowed.

I'm interested to know what recipe you will be using the Turkish delight in.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## adriaanh (1/6/20)

Niruki said:


> Yes!
> 
> Just want to give a shout out to Blck vapour for sorting me out with some sweet DIY supplies during these trying times.
> This is my first order EVER.
> ...


Will 2nd that on their service, very quick and always willing to help

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## RynoP (1/6/20)

They have awesome service. And the best mango concentrate fore by faaaaar is FE mango

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Birkie (1/6/20)

Niruki said:


> Yes!
> 
> Just want to give a shout out to Blck vapour for sorting me out with some sweet DIY supplies during these trying times.
> This is my first order EVER.
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Birkie (1/6/20)

Very nice! Look like soldiers lined up for battle. Enjoy. I also ordered from them... exceptional service!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

